# GigaByte GA-870A-UD3, welcher Speicher??



## l0zdgep (10. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
möchte mein System mal wieder verjüngen.
Habe mir zu diesem Zweck das GigaByte GA-870A-UD3 und den Phenom X6 T1090 ausgesucht.Nun stehe ich wieder vor der Wahl des Arbeitsspeichers und dabei bräuchte ich eure Hilfe.
Kann mir jemand einen passenden Speicher für die Kombination empfehlen?Welchen Takt sollte der Speicher haben? 6 oder  8 Gb?
Hatte schon im OCZ Forum nachgefragt und da sagte man mir das die AM3 Board Probleme mit 8 Gb Bestückung und 1600er Speichern hätten.Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?Sollte ich besser einen Speicher mit 1333 Mhz nehmen?
Wäre euch dankbar,wenn informative Ratschläge kämen.
Als Betriebssystem ist Win7 64 Bit installiert und der PC wird fast nur zum zocken verwendet.
Ach ja, ich habe nicht vor das System irgendwie zu übertakten.Werde es also mit Standard Takt laufen lassen.Bin kein großer Übertakter!

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2010)

G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

den würd ich empfehlen 
super speicher und steht auch auf der lister der unterstützten speicher für dein ausgewähltes board


----------



## l0zdgep (10. Juni 2010)

Danke.
Wieviel sollte ich denn nehmen? 4 - 6 oder  8 Gb?Aktuell sind es  8 Gb DDR2-800.Frage mich halt ob der überhaupt benötigt wird.Könnte ja später wahrscheinlich immer noch auf 6 oder 8 Gb aufrüsten oder?
Der Speicher sollte also keine Probs auf dem Board machen,egal in welche Bestückung und Takt?Wie geschrieben,hatte mir halt ein OCZ Admin gesagt das auf den AM3 Board es zu Probs mit  8 Gb und DDR3-1600 kommen kann.


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2010)

ich würd erstmal mit 4gb anfangen
und falls das nicht reichen sollte obwohl es den meisten wahrscheinlich reichen würde kann man immernoch auf 8gb aufrüsten
die 6gb kits sind meist für die sockel 1366 syteme vorgesehn weil die triplechannel unterstützen und da geht dann 3x2gb mit mehr bandbreite ans werk
bei amd und intel syteme mit sockel 775 und 1156 ist dualchannel angesagt und da sind dann 2,4,8.....gb am besten


----------



## Core #1 (10. Juni 2010)

zum zocken ist mehr als 4 GB noch völlig unnötig.
dieser speicher ist auch empfehlenswert: klick


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Juni 2010)

Du hast momentan 8GB DDR800 Speicher?
Auf was fürn Board?

Vielleicht lässt der sich ja weiter nutzen?! Wäre ja eigentlich schade drum!!


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2010)

lässt sich auch für gutes geld verkaufen
und am2+ mainboards mit 870er chipsatz hab ich leider noch nicht gesehn


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Juni 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> und am2+ mainboards mit 870er chipsatz hab ich leider noch nicht gesehn



Ich auch nich !! Sagte jemand das es sowas gibt?

und @ pagani ....
nen 5000+ @4x3GHz hab ich auch noch nich gesehn ....


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich auch nich !! Sagte jemand das es sowas gibt?
> 
> ich mein ja nur weil die am3 boards soviel ich weiß ausschließlich mit ddr3 arbeiten
> 
> ...


 

ich hab das schon gesehn
nennt man kerne und l3cache freischalten
nimmt man nen 5000er dualcore 
so einen hier nicht den mit 2,6ghz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ EE, 2x 2.20GHz, boxed (AD5000ODGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

(der 5000er dualcore heißt dann eben phenom fx 5000)
dann ein board das die passenden chipsätze hat
zb ASRock A790GMH/128M, 790GX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

oder das
Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H, 785G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

es soll auch mit boards von anderen herstellen funktionieren aber mit denen beiden hab ichs schon erfolgreich geschafft
mehr davon hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/94717-erfolge-beim-freischalten-von-amd-cpu-s.html


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Juni 2010)

pagani-s schrieb:


> ich hab das schon gesehn
> nennt man kerne und l3cache freischalten
> nimmt man nen 5000er dualcore
> so einen hier nicht den mit 2,6ghz
> ...




Na das is ja mal äusserst interessant .....
da die CPU ja nicht allzu teuer ist könnt man das vielleicht mal ausprobieren.

So, reicht jetzt auch ..... genug Offtopic !


----------



## pagani-s (10. Juni 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Na das is ja mal äusserst interessant .....
> da die CPU ja nicht allzu teuer ist könnt man das vielleicht mal ausprobieren.
> 
> So, reicht jetzt auch ..... genug Offtopic !


 
das siehste richtig 50 euro hab ich beim händler bezahlt vor knapp 2 monaten und das teil rennt wie sau bei benchmarks und spielen ohne abzukacken
^^


----------



## *Black*Dragon (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo jetzt mach ich mir den Thread einfach zu nutze,

habe auch das oben genannte board und hole mir einen X6 1090 fragt sich nur noch welcher Ram. Zwei Stück kamen in die engere Wahl und sind auch preislich fast identisch fragt sich nur welcher zum übertakten besser geeignet ist.

G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder doch ein ganz anderer? Sollte in der Kategorie um 180€ für 8gb sein.

Fragt sich generell höherer takt oder schärfere Timings was ist für einen X6 1090 sinnvoller

Regards


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juli 2010)

ich sag ma tackt


----------



## fuSi0n (15. Juli 2010)

Nope, AMD K10 Architektur hat mehr von schärferen Timings, steht auch hier im Forum im Sammelthread zum Phenom I + II.
Wenn der Multiplikator frei ist, lässt sich die CPU eh so bequem übertakten ohne seinen RAM zu traktieren. Wenn du deinen RAM übertakten willst ist a priori sicherlich ein höherer Takt besser. Aber die Ripjaws (1333) haben sehr gut beim übertakten abgeschnitten, siehe PCGH-Empfehlung für RAM. DDR2- und DDR3-RAM: Test-Übersicht und aktuelle Kauf-Tipps Arbeitsspeicher (Juli 2010) - ram, speicher
Und sie harmonieren gut mit dem Board, hab sie selber.
Hab ne Frage wozu 8GB, machst du Video-oder Bildbearbeitung? Zum zocken ->4GB und man kann immer noch hinterher 4GB dabei packen. Bei den Preisen momentan ist das eh die bessere Idee.


----------



## *Black*Dragon (15. Juli 2010)

Danke für deine Einschätzung FuSi0n,

ich dachte mir deshalb 8gb das ich die Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren kann und erst 6 und dann 8 wäre ja auch iergendwie Essig denn dann müsste ich die 2x1GB wieder verticken.

Aber der Hauptgrund für 8gb dehe ich darin das die Hardwarepreise eher steigen werden, liest man zumindest überall oO. Und ja wenn ich denke wie stabil die ripjaws in den letzten "Jahren" waren glaube ich nicht so richtig an einen Preisverfall.

Ob 1090T oder 1055T bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, habe mal beide bestellt. Die Frage ist, lohnt sich 120 Euro Aufpreis für einen freien Multi. Mit Ram kannn man ja schließlich auch übertakten.

Verstehe ich das richtig das dür für den den 1055T dann den 1600er empfehlen würdest.

Du sagtest das auch dieses Board besitzt was mich ein bischen nachdenklich gegenüber diesem Board macht ist das die Ppannungswandler ohne Kühler saherkommen und das keine Headpips vorhanden sind, geht das nichtz sehr auf die Lebenserwartung?

Regards


----------



## fuSi0n (16. Juli 2010)

Es kommt halt drauf an wie sehr du dein Board übertakten willst. i.d.R. ist das kein Problem, da können dir aber sicherlich Andere hier kompetenter weiterhelfen.
ABER: Bei dem Board sind die Bohrungen für einen Heatspreader an den SpaWas vorhanden. Man könnte also einen drauf machen WaKü z.b., oder mal ein wenig stöbern ob es auch passive Kühlkörper gibt.
Wenn du hauptsächlich spielst würde ich eher einen 955BE oder 965BE im C3 stepping nehmen und auf den Bulldozer warten. Es gibt im Overclocking Forum für Prozzis diverse threads zu den Übertaktungserbenissen mit dem 1055t UND dem 1090t. DIe würde ich mir einfach mal durchlesen, da dort auch die user ihre Boards, Spannungen, Rams, etc gepostet haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/104080-oc-ergebnisse-x6-1055t.html


----------



## Raziel1983 (29. August 2010)

Also die GA-870A-UD3 unterstützt keine G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) laut Herstellerliste ob Rev 2.0 oder 2.1

Bei Rev 2.0 schaut man besser hier --> http://www.gigabyte.de/FileList/MemorySupport/mb_memory_ga-870a-ud3.pdf

und bei Rev 2.1 --> http://www.gigabyte.de/FileList/MemorySupport/mb_memory_ga-870a-ud3_v.2.1.pdf

dat wäre die Herstellerliste von der Mainboard

(Rev.-Version steht auf der Mainboard in einer Ecke)


----------



## Torr Samaho (30. August 2010)

Raziel1983 schrieb:


> Also die GA-870A-UD3 unterstützt keine G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) laut Herstellerliste ob Rev 2.0 oder 2.1
> 
> Bei Rev 2.0 schaut man besser hier --> http://www.gigabyte.de/FileList/MemorySupport/mb_memory_ga-870a-ud3.pdf
> 
> ...




mit 7-8-7-24 jedenfalls nicht. mit langsameren timings (habe rev. 2.0) laufen sie schon. zufällig habe ich gerade vor 2 tagen genau zu dem thema einen thread aufgemacht.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Ht-Spannung kann man nicht einstellen die soll überhaupt gar nicht vorhanden sein.Vozu brauch ich die im Extremfall beim Oc'n?


----------

